# My Model 3



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

Wow that's a nice looking EV.


----------



## 67BGTEV (Nov 1, 2013)

kennybobby said:


> Wow that's a nice looking EV.


Thank you Kennybobby..

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------

